# Residential places in Abu Dhabi preffered by Indian expats



## expat_to_uae

hi ,

I am new to Abu Dhabi and wanted to know about residential places in Abu Dhabi preferred by indian married expats. I would be living with my wife and have no kids.

I am preferrably looking out for a fully-furnished studio-apartment having a max. rent of 60,000 dh/year. My office is in Al Nahyan.

Can anyone please suggest the areas that I should look out for.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## damian8

hi ,

I think you can find an accommodation with this budget inside Abu Dhabi city and near al Nahyan camp and defense road.

Dubizzle Abu Dhabi | Real Estate & Property for Rent in Abu Dhabi, UAE


----------



## AlexDhabi

Abu Dhabi is a multicultural city and there is no specific area preferred by Indians. You are likely to have neighbours of all nationalities. Your choice will be driven by your accommodation budget. Most accommodation is not furnished so you will need to buy your own furniture. Also your budget is low so you will end up in an old building in Abu Dhabi island or you will get nicer places in Khalifa A.


----------



## expat_to_uae

AlexDhabi said:


> Abu Dhabi is a multicultural city and there is no specific area preferred by Indians. You are likely to have neighbours of all nationalities. Your choice will be driven by your accommodation budget. Most accommodation is not furnished so you will need to buy your own furniture. Also your budget is low so you will end up in an old building in Abu Dhabi island or you will get nicer places in Khalifa A.


Thanks for the reply. Luckily in 60k I got a flat in a 2-year old building located opposite Le Meridian in Tourist Club Area. The building is well-maintained and has gym,swimming-pool as well. The flat has two small rooms and a separate kitchen.


----------



## AlexDhabi

It's not considered to be a good area, but that still sounds a good price for on-island. Beware in one year the landlord may increase the rent. Did you get it furnished as you originally wanted?


----------



## expat_to_uae

I have been just 1 months to Abu-Dhabi so please excuse me for my ignorance. But this looks to me a pretty decent area. There are lots of reataurants around (pizza hut,kfc,fridays are just a walk away). Electra-park is next to my apartment. Corniche is 2 km away. Abu dhabi mall is a walk-away. Also in 2-3 kms we have Al Wahda mall,Madinat Zayed mall There are buses starting for almost everyplace in Abu Dhabi from here. Also as a new resident to UAE, I would prefer living in centre of city rather than on outskirts.

The downsides are : They have just provided an electric cooker and an almirah. The apartment is not furnished and its on 2nd floor . Also there is mawaqif parking. (similar flat in the same building with furnishing and sea-side view and on higher floor was costing 85k but it was already let-out. anyways it would have been above my budget)


----------



## ankur83

Hi 

Could you please share the agent name \number or let me know how did you found the house . I am looking for something similar in the same area for family - me and my wife

Thanks


----------



## busybee2

all over... but mussfah muroor airport road tca etc etc.


----------

